

Show HN: Avaza, a Free Business SaaS with Projects, Timesheets and Invoices - tkremer
https://www.avaza.com/?from=HN

======
cooperadymas
I'm a big sucker for trying new tools like this. But it's also a big pain
point to actually switch. The overall look of the page is good, but I think
you need to do a better job convincing me the value of the product.

It also isn't completely clear to me what the task/project management does for
me. Is it closer to Basecamp or Todoist?

But the biggest knock for me is how similar your time tracking is to Harvest.
I'm not one to complain about copying other apps, but it's almost identical,
all the way down to the way you weight fonts.

------
tkremer
We've just launched Avaza, and look forward to HN community feedback and
suggestions. Avaza is designed for client-focused businesses such as
freelancers, consultants & professional services companies.

The modules for Project Management, Timesheets, Expenses & Invoices can be
used together or independently to suit your needs.

Everything in Avaza is responsive, so you can get a fair experience on all
your devices. Yes even creating invoices on your mobile :)

------
mjnaus
Why should I use this instead of one of the other 10,000 project management
apps out there?

